# Poisonous plants and



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

After recent posts about painkillers and plants that are toxic to dogs, I have been on google and thought I'd share this
http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just printed that list. Thanks Ali. 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Ali 
However with that list of plants it looks like Buddy will never be allowed in our garden ever again lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Ali x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Omg.....now im quite nervous,and feel panicky she keeps putting leaves in her mouth all the time,and especially loves Lavender,keep taking things out and she now runs away from me little monkey! We have apple and plum trees in our garden.....apple pips contain cyanide Thanks Ali x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Ali - every bit of info helps


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

This morning i have mostly been lifting out plants in my garden!!! The things wedo for our babies,im a bit sad as i loved my plants but will have to move them to the non dog section of our outside quarters! Dangerous plants,YOU NAME THEM WE GOT THEM.....Ivy,Lupins,Lily of the Valley,Azalea,Delphiniums,Day lilies,Hydrangea,Daffodil bulbs but to name a few are all out! Whats in is a very very bare garden,but a safe one


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> This morning i have mostly been lifting out plants in my garden!!!


• Day lily (Hemorocallis dumortirei)- Vomiting, inappetence, lethargy, kidney failure. Cats are only species known to be affected. 
http://www.entirelypets.com/toxicplants.html
I have few plants in my garden at the moment, but lots of these, so that's a relief!
I noticed there is a lot of ragwort growing wild around - it is fatal in very small quantities


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh no, just re-read your post, you've moved them already


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Most people have all these plants and more in their garden ,my mum and dad have never removed plants etc when they had pups,also look at all the dogs on farms etc which have loads of trees and plants,i think while their pups your out in the garden with them anyway so you will be watching what they put in their mouths.

Ive had my cousins cockapoo round here when he was 6mths old and he didnt put anything in his mouth,im just going to fence off the fruit trees and maybe pull up a small crab apple tree which i cant fence off and thats it,i'd have to pull up every plant in my garden if i went off that list!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

To be honest they were all looking a bit sorry for themselves there anyway! planted under a huge sycamore tree we have so they werent getting much light,will be much happier where they are going to! Just a bit paranoid!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Becky didnt mean to sound as if i didnt agree with you ,just cant believe that all dogs owners have no plants in their gardens??

Some people wouldnt even know would they? we only know coz its on here,your right if you can dig them up without a problem then thats great but not everyone does do they??

I mean when you go walking theres fruit trees all over?

Im just thinking to myself when i found out Jake had CF i knew he had to stay away from bugs so anything that was dirty etc used to panic about,but then i realised we couldnt live like that ,so long as we are aware i think thats all you can do.

I will shut up now im going on abit ha ha Must say Buddy has really grown in these past two weeks ,he loves sleeping under the sofa but he's really stuggleing to squash his body flat enough to get under there nowdays LOL


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

No you can have loads of plants just not those!
My garden was already animal friendly pre dog 1, my other love is my tortoises! So anything nasty has never been put in!
Joy of pet owning I suppose lol


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

My mum thought i was being a bit OTT and her garden is so full of beautiful plants,im sure they arent going to eat them,and even if they did they might not taste nice? so will spit it out! It was my lily of the valley i was worried about,as i think its really toxic,and she had been nibbling plants near it

Oh and Donna Pixie loves squeezing under the sofa her fat little bottom sticking out! I couldnt find her this morning,and thought she had escaped!..but no she had squashed her body under the sofa,she has grown so much in a week she wont fit under there in another!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh Adam, I love tortoises! My grandad had them when I was wee


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

It's quite interesting that 99% of the dogs we have aren't interested in the torts. Even the terriers that come to stay. 
I guess it's steady pace, no noise, absolutely no fear, one of them stalks the lawn actively looking for dog feet lol
Cute and low maintenance.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a thread somewhere for photos of other pets - would love to see some piccies


----------



## mamux (Aug 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> • Day lily (Hemorocallis dumortirei)- Vomiting, inappetence, lethargy, kidney failure. Cats are only species known to be affected.
> http://www.entirelypets.com/toxicplants.html
> I have few plants in my garden at the moment, but lots of these, so that's a relief!
> I noticed there is a lot of ragwort growing wild around - it is fatal in very small quantities



Actually ragwort isn't fatal in very small quantities. There have been people going around saying all sorts of things that are incorrect quite often for financial gain of some sort so I am not surprised to see someone saying that.

The Advertising Standards Authority(ASA) recently acted against a number of organisations that were saying incorrect things including exaggerating the risk from this plant.

These are websites that will give you some proper scientific information all with the proper scientific references so that it can be checked.

Ragwort Facts
Ragwort, Myths and Facts

The people who complained to the ASA explain it here

Ragwort The sense and the Nonsense.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I stand corrected


----------

